# كيف اغير ثرموستات مكيف الشباك



## eng_moh (23 مايو 2011)

عندى مكيف شباك ذو ثرموستات ثلاثية الاطراف كيف احدد الاطراف واركب الثرموستات الجديدة
مع الشكر


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (23 مايو 2011)

الاخ الفاظل توجد في الثيرموثتات ثلاث نقات عباره عن ثلاث كلبسات بارزه لتوصل فيها اسلاك الكهرباء مكتوب عن كل كلبسه بارزه حرف صغير وهيه كل اتي( l،c،h) الاخ الكريم حرف ال(l)نقطه دخول التيار لاين لجهازالثيرمثتات القادم من المفتاح حرف (h)اختصار الثيرموثتات حرف(c)نقطه الكمن اذن حتوصل التيار الداخل من المفتاح الى ال نقطه (l) ثم حتوصل التيارفي النقطه (h) النقطه (c) حتوصلها للكمن في الكمبرسر


----------



## eng_moh (30 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير
الف شكر


----------



## فقيه العرب (18 يوليو 2013)

:28:سلمت يمناك شرح موجز مبسط مفهوم


----------



## خالد شعير (18 يوليو 2013)

كلام صحيح وشكرا لك


----------

